# problem with  asus z68 pro



## fukra (Jul 10, 2011)

hey guys ! i recently bought new z68 mobo . i have installed all the software but i,m not able to install lucid virtu  .when try to install it it say the error "intel sandy bridge graphic system or drivers not found ,but i have 2500k .i have installed all the other software except this ,plz guide me


----------



## Faun (Jul 10, 2011)

^^enable the setting in bios for integrated graphics card.

*benchmarkreviews.com/images/reviews/motherboards/P8Z68-V-PRO/asus_p8z68v_pro_bios_virtu_modes.jpg


----------



## fukra (Jul 10, 2011)

will enabling it  be more helpful to my system


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 10, 2011)

yes, to install and use lucid virtu you have to enable thee iGPU, else whats the use lucid virtu. 
BTW whats the max VRAM/iGPU memory of the mobo..


----------



## tkin (Jul 10, 2011)

Faun posted two different pics, the first pic is for if you want to use onboard graphic card, in that case you don't need to use virtu.

The second pic is for using a separate graphic card, in that case you can use virtu, first you have to install both intel graphic card driver and nvidia/ati graphic card driver, then install virtu.


----------



## fukra (Jul 11, 2011)

i have enable the igpu but the install error not gone from where can i download intel sandbridge graphics driver


----------



## Faun (Jul 11, 2011)

fukra said:


> i have enable the igpu but the install error not gone from where can i download intel sandbridge graphics driver





tkin said:


> Faun posted two different pics, the first pic is for if you want to use onboard graphic card, in that case you don't need to use virtu.
> 
> The second pic is for using a separate graphic card, in that case you can use virtu, *first you have to install both intel graphic card driver and nvidia/ati graphic card driver*, then install virtu.



Please see tkin's reply in bold.



saswat23 said:


> yes, to install and use lucid virtu you have to enable thee igpu, else whats the use lucid virtu.
> Btw whats the max vram/igpu memory of the mobo..



64mb iirc.


----------



## fukra (Jul 12, 2011)

thanks guys prob. solved but i have another ques 
i have corsair venganance 1600mhz 4 gb ram but  it run at 1300 mhz why?


----------



## tkin (Jul 12, 2011)

fukra said:


> thanks guys prob. solved but i have another ques
> i have corsair venganance 1600mhz 4 gb ram but  it run at 1300 mhz why?


From BIOS, select XMP in auto tuner settings.


----------



## fukra (Jul 12, 2011)

thanks tkin genius 
i wanna ask u another prob .
when i start up my pc my bios show cpu temp 65 c but al suite and other software show temp around 45 c


----------



## tkin (Jul 13, 2011)

fukra said:


> thanks tkin genius
> i wanna ask u another prob .
> when i start up my pc my bios show cpu temp 65 c but al suite and other software show temp around 45 c


When in bios no power saving tech is applied, so processor runs at full clock speed, also bios puts some load on the processor as well, hence the high temp.

In windows, the temp you see is idle, the processor downclocks to 1.8Ghz and hence the low temps, everything is normal.


----------

